# begonia. good?



## Robertchrisroph (Jan 24, 2015)




----------



## Iochroma (Jan 24, 2015)

Yup, some types are delicious, some a bit acrid, but none are toxic.


----------



## Robertchrisroph (Jan 24, 2015)

My king loves this plant. He will even eat dead dried flowers on ground. I'm glad its okay thank you


----------



## Prairie Mom (Jan 25, 2015)

Mine loves them too


----------



## Prairie Mom (Jan 25, 2015)

Iochroma said:


> Yup, some types are delicious, some a bit acrid, but none are toxic.


lochroma, sometime last year I read that the roots (are they rhizomes?) of tuberous begonias can be toxic. So, I've been avoiding the pretty tuberous and sticking with the WAX begonias (which I also like). Is there any truth to this or can I have the pretty tuberous begonias too?

Also, which types did you think were delicious? -My edible flower garden told me to ask you


----------



## Iochroma (Jan 25, 2015)

The common fiberous-rooted begonia that is grown as a summer bedding plant usually has good tasting flowers. 

No cases of _Begonia _toxicity at all in the literature. The only report I could find of an adverse effect was one case of throat irritation, and the species involved was not given. If the common tuberous types were dangerous, there would be incidents on record. I think there is nothing to worry about with this genus.


----------



## pfara (Jan 25, 2015)

Prairie Mom said:


> lochroma, sometime last year I read that the roots (are they rhizomes?) of tuberous begonias can be toxic. So, I've been avoiding the pretty tuberous and sticking with the WAX begonias (which I also like). Is there any truth to this or can I have the pretty tuberous begonias too?
> 
> Also, which types did you think were delicious? -My edible flower garden told me to ask you



I, too, read about tuberous begonias being toxic or having some amount of toxicity. Probably read it on the tortoise table. Thanks for the heads up lochroma (Sorry. I woulda tagged you but my phone is acting up).


----------



## Prairie Mom (Jan 25, 2015)

Iochroma said:


> The common fiberous-rooted begonia that is grown as a summer bedding plant usually has good tasting flowers.
> QUOTE]
> .



My tortoise and I like those too
And thanks lochroma and @pfara for letting me know about the tuberous begonias also. I'll be thrilled to add those into the mix along with the cute little wax ones. This was a helpful post @Robertchrisroph! Thanks!


----------



## pfara (Jan 25, 2015)

Prairie Mom said:


> My tortoise and I like those too
> And thanks lochroma and @pfara for letting me know about the tuberous begonias also. I'll be thrilled to add those into the mix along with the cute little wax ones. This was a helpful post @Robertchrisroph! Thanks!



Can't go wrong with wax begonias. I grew a few from seed, put 2 well established ones in my enclosure and a year later, they're still kickin'. When they get too big and are about to hit the light, I snap it off and plant it right next to the mother. They're pretty hardy, in my opinion


----------

